# What projects are you currently working on?



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey guys, what projects are you currently working on? I'm in the middle of quite a few myself...in various stages of completion:

JLTO Camaro (completed)
Custom Resin '51 Henry J gasser drag body (AFX) (need to finnish painting the interior,body done)
Roger/Robin Corrie resin '64 Chevy Nova 2 (about 90% completed)
Roger/Robin Corrie resin 4th Gen (80's) Camaro (in the early stages on body work,etc.)
Tyco 4th Gen (80's) Camaro "pro stock" drag project (this will end up being one of my drag cars)
JLTO Willys project (this will be another drag style project....should be a nifty slot when done)

Anyhow, that's the majority of what I've got on my list of current in progress projects...... I'm hoping to have a few of these done by the weekend perhaps so I can do another post with pics of my latest finnished slots....... :thumbsup:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

One of Rogers 1/43rd GT40s:










Here's a pic of it before paint next to my HO custon SG+ GT40:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

TX Street Racer said:


> Hey guys, what projects are you currently working on? I'm in the middle of quite a few myself...in various stages of completion:
> 
> JLTO Camaro (completed)
> Custom Resin '51 Henry J gasser drag body (AFX) (need to finnish painting the interior,body done)
> ...


Wow, you have a lot going on. Get your camera ready.


----------



## GM454 (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey Brian,
Sounds like you are as busy as I am. I finished the Arnie Beswick Boss Bird firebird funnycar. I am getting ready to put some jungle jim decals on a 57 chevy funnycar. I know that jim never had a 57 F/C but I thought that the decals looked good on the body. I am also nearly finished with a 68 mustang f/c for t-jets also. got the body done but have to finish some decal packages. I have several planned for the mustang and firebird. looking for more time than I have right now to get everything done that I want to. already posted these pics in the members album but here they are again in case you missed them.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> Wow, you have a lot going on. Get your camera ready.



Actually, I don't own a digital camera yet.......I have to resort to borrowing my neighbor's digi cam


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

GM454 said:


> Hey Brian,
> Sounds like you are as busy as I am. I finished the Arnie Beswick Boss Bird firebird funnycar. I am getting ready to put some jungle jim decals on a 57 chevy funnycar. I know that jim never had a 57 F/C but I thought that the decals looked good on the body. I am also nearly finished with a 68 mustang f/c for t-jets also. got the body done but have to finish some decal packages. I have several planned for the mustang and firebird. looking for more time than I have right now to get everything done that I want to. already posted these pics in the members album but here they are again in case you missed them.



GARY!!!! Welcome man!!!! Guys, let me introduce you to Gary Mead..... Gary is the gentlman from Arkansas that did those SWEET resin Tjet Pro mod '57 Chevy bodies that my dad bought a couple weeks ago.

Gary, I'm glad you found the time to join up here man......these guys at Hobbytalk will literally flip out when they see the resin bodies that you and Troy do..... :thumbsup: 

PS: If you have time tonight stop by the chatroom here at Hobbytalk (the chatroom link is located in the upper right hand section of this page...in the blue area)


----------



## GM454 (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks Brian,
I will try to stop in for a bit in the chat but I have to get packed to hit the road for work for the next 8 days. Can't make any promises that I will make it tonight. I tried posting pics of the beswick firebird funnycar but was having difficulties getting them to load...file size was too large so I had to keep reducing them. When they finally went through they appear as attached thumbnails. Oh well, I think that the pics are still good enough to see the detail. I will have to play around a bit more with posting here to get some good pics in for people to look at.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

GM454 said:


> Thanks Brian,
> I will try to stop in for a bit in the chat but I have to get packed to hit the road for work for the next 8 days. Can't make any promises that I will make it tonight. I tried posting pics of the beswick firebird funnycar but was having difficulties getting them to load...file size was too large so I had to keep reducing them. When they finally went through they appear as attached thumbnails. Oh well, I think that the pics are still good enough to see the detail. I will have to play around a bit more with posting here to get some good pics in for people to look at.



No problem man.....I understand if you can't make it.......we usually have 8-10 guys in the chatroom on Wednesday nights (on a good chat night.....each week seems to bring out more guys)

Tell Troy to post some pics of his resin bodies here too when he gets a chance...... These guys will love those collage pics he has


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

ok, the only big customizing project (as in hacking at plastic) is to take a JL Fairlane and replicate a friend's 1:1 car. Just got back in touch with an old buddy from high school, and it turns out that since we last spoke about 10 years ago, he's acquired a '67 Fairlane GTA convertible, white with blue. Haven't decided yet if i want to put an interior in (either a Weird Jack interior or one cut out of a JL Mustang) or try to transplant an up-top from a JL GTO. Any opinions?

Other than that, lots of stuff, mostly resin, just needs paint and detailing... here's a pic:










Corrie cars: '68 Cuda, Firebird, Cutlass, and the '65 Chevelle in the JL cube needs detailing. Heupel cars: VW Puma, Fiat 850, Austin Healey, and Eldorado. Mini-Lindy Vette needs to be mounted right, Aurora Mustang fastback needs the JL front bumper massaged to fit better. Oh, and that Playart Mercury station wagon? The guy who cast the Eldorado is interested in doing it in resin, so I'm sending him another one I have... fits a LWB Tjet PERFECTLY... :thumbsup: 

--rick


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Im trying my hand at casting. So far I have completed 3 blobs of some sticky blue substance, got rubber all over one of my custom cars, sealed a 65 T-bird in a block of silicone, and totally destroyed the dining room table! COOL!!
:jest:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

JPRcustoms said:


> Im trying my hand at casting. So far I have completed 3 blobs of some sticky blue substance, got rubber all over one of my custom cars, sealed a 65 T-bird in a block of silicone, and totally destroyed the dining room table! COOL!!
> :jest:


HAHAHAH......


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

hey Gary how about selling some of those 68 mustang f/c bodys? FORDCOWBOY...


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Welcome to the board Gary. You are going to love it here, and we are gonna love having you here!!


----------



## GM454 (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey guys,
The 68 mustang floppers will be for sale on ebay when I get them finished. I will try to put a pic up here when it is finished. For any pontiac fans out there, I am planning on letting the first Arnie Beswick Boss Bird go on ebay in a few days if I find the time to list it while I am at work. My ebay id is gmead454....keep an eye out for periodic listings. 
Fordcowboy, my brother has a 71 mustang funnycar up on ebay right now I think. His ebay id is tmead427 if you are interested in an early 70's mustang funnycar. He gets cars posted more often than I do but I am currently working to increase my production. I pretty much sell every car that I make (except for the first mongoose 57 that I made) so check often for my auctions. I work on the road for 8 days straight and then get six days off so I have to schedule build and sell time around my work schedule. I should get the decals for the first 68 stang done before thanksgiving so keep an eye out after thanksgiving for the first 68 stang to be ready to go.


----------



## TM427 (Nov 18, 2004)

*Nostalgia Funny Car Replicas*

Here are a few of the nostalgia Funny Car Replicas I've have built. There are quite a few other Nostalgia FC's not pictured here. I have also made quite a few gasser and ProStock replicas. And Brian, don't let all the Mopars throw you, I'm a GM guy through and through.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

*great runners*

Hi TM,

excellent runners :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
but no international shipping


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

TM427 said:


> And Brian, don't let all the Mopars throw you, I'm a GM guy through and through.



Troy, first off let me welcome you to Hobbytalk. I think you'll enjoy this place....as it's a bit faster paced...... :wave: I know you're a diehard GM fanatic....Gary has told me of the car stable you guys have......I must say being a Camaro and GM musclecar nut I am a bit jealous :jest: 

Seriously,welcome.......enjoy the friendly atmosphere my friend!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some nice ones! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I just finished the Ferrari 250 LM mold and here is a peek










Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

JPRcustoms said:


> Im trying my hand at casting. So far I have completed 3 blobs of some sticky blue substance, got rubber all over one of my custom cars, sealed a 65 T-bird in a block of silicone, and totally destroyed the dining room table! COOL!!
> :jest:


 The 3 blobs are they casting you did?

The silicone rubber should not hurt your customs.

Did you seal the TBIRD up when you masde the second part of your mold??
Did you forget the vasoline on the 65 TBIRD 

Ouch on the dining room table.

Roger Corrie


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

My first project is my track itself. Just ordered a bunch of 18 and 15 inch raduises from Jay's, so that'll be cool. They should be here sometime next week. Got my table partly built. Should have it up and functional a week or so after I get the turns...then comes the landscaping.

After I get the track built, my first two projects will be to replicate these two 1:1 cars in HO scale. The first car (#6...known as "Rick's Banana") was my Dad's home built Modified Sportsman, circa 1974. The second is my Uncle's 32 or 34 Ford coupe, circa 1969.

I think I can find a body to butcher for the 46 car, but the 6 car'll probably be cut from styrene. We'll see. 

Trev


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Holy [email protected]# guys!
These are some of the coolest projects I've seen in my short time on this forum. Dont even know where to start. Now if TM427 had HO scale "Jungle Pam" Hardy to go with the Jungle Jim f/cs this would be a perfect world! Probly take a lot of resin to cast her and she'd be top heavy(Pairadice has pics of her on the HOSERS website). Shadow- them 6 cyl. mods yer dad had are the most! Lookin foreward to seein them in HO.All the rest of you guys, keep em comin! 

Too Fun! Circle Track DAC


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

DACSIGNS said:


> Shadow- them 6 cyl. mods yer dad had are the most!


Yep. They don't race em' like that no more!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Roger,

That looks great! Clean and crisp details. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Here are a few I've been working on since Sunday when I got them from RRR at the Matteson Show...


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Some very nice examples here!
I've witnessed quite a lot of the floppers run in person and loved it! I loved the drags back in the day. A time I'll never forget.
I have a few boxes of cars in various stages of completion--probably enough to post a different custom pic every week for the next two years. My approach is that of impulse and inspiration. If I go to Wallys and find a DC that has parts on it that might work on a project I've started, then that car will get priority to finish. It's whatever parts turn up first to finish a project. I have unfinished customs that are 15 years old.  
The ones' I've been concentrating on lately are a RRR (finished up this eve--pics tomorrow), an old plastic HW, and an old Aurora T-bird. I'm also working on several service vehicles. I have others finished and will be posting pics.

Great photos there Shadow. Thanks for the flashback!

All the cars shown on this thread are exceptional! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Cheers..


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

rodstrguy said:


> Here are a few I've been working on since Sunday when I got them from RRR at the Matteson Show...


 Hey rodstrguy,

Those are some good looking cars. Whats the black one I can't tell from the photos

Roger Corrie


----------



## TM427 (Nov 18, 2004)

Latest Nostalgia Funny Car. The "Baltimore Bandit" 69 Barracuda. T-Jet 500 powered.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

TM427, your funny cars are outstanding and amazing. Nice work!!


My latest project is "learning how to drive..."


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

TM, you and your brother should do this stuff full time. You guys do great work. Its a shame this is such a limited business opportunity, because you two could make a mint. Some day soon, you stuff is going to be highly sought after collectables, like Chris Mullis' out of production cars. I've seen a few of his cars go for over $200.
Keep at it!
Joe


----------



## TM427 (Nov 18, 2004)

*Chi-Town Hustler Challenger*

Thanks Joe, and I wish I could do this full time. I plan on keep 'em coming and there are a lot more in the works. I'm currently mastering the 69 Charger FC body and there were a ton of floppers with that body. 67 Camaro, and GTO in progress too.


----------



## GM454 (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks again Joe for the compliments. I also wish that I could do this full time, or at least find more time to devote to it than I currently have. Maybe someday I will give it a try full time, I like the sound of making a mint at this. Troy and I have more more projects than we could probably finish in several years of work. I have plans for some 68 firebird and 70 nova funny cars when I get a few of the 70 firebird and 68 mustangs finished.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

EBasil said:


> TM427, your funny cars are outstanding and amazing. Nice work!!
> 
> 
> My latest project is "learning how to drive..."


EB, that's no way to treat your Willys.  rr


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Roger,

That's one of the '69 chevelle stock cars... it's dark green and I'm going to try to put an El Camino bumper on it to make it into a street car. I'm really impressed with these ne RRR bodies, they are too cool. I will be posting larger individual pics in the next couple of days.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here my newest project









The outside mold is finished, the inside will have to wait until after Turkey Day. This will be my 3rd Lemans body one more to go and I strta working on my track. Now do I do the Chaparral 2D or the Lola MKIII? Any other suggestions for 66/65 Lemans cars?

Roger Corrie


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Please do both!


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm currently working on a 1:1 1972 AMC Gremlin street/strip car. 360ci. 4:10 posi. and lots of other expensive stuff. Slot cars sure are a lot cheaper!!!!!!!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

mtyoder said:


> I'm currently working on a 1:1 1972 AMC Gremlin street/strip car. 360ci. 4:10 posi. and lots of other expensive stuff. Slot cars sure are a lot cheaper!!!!!!!


 Know exactly what you mean. I have a 1965 Impala in the garage quietly deteriorating out from under its new paint job because I don't have the time or money for front end work or brakes or an engine/tranny or.... well you know the deal. Thank goodness for slot cars, and thank goodness they're comparatively cheap! :jest:

btw, Gremlins ROCK... my college roommate had one painted black with a Chevy 327 and a 4-speed and Cragar S/S rims... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

ParkRNDL said:


> Know exactly what you mean. I have a 1965 Impala in the garage quietly deteriorating out from under its new paint job because I don't have the time or money for front end work or brakes or an engine/tranny or.... well you know the deal. Thank goodness for slot cars, and thank goodness they're comparatively cheap! :jest:
> 
> btw, Gremlins ROCK... my college roommate had one painted black with a Chevy 327 and a 4-speed and Cragar S/S rims... :thumbsup:
> 
> --rick


I know the feeling. I have a 71 Cutlass in the garage, close to being ready for paint, and I just purchased a 429 CJ to replace the 460 PI that I kind of over did it with in my 65 Galaxie. Ugh...

I have photo's of some of my latest slot stuff if someone could hook me up with how to post them.


----------



## kwikdeals (Dec 13, 2003)

*pro mod*

Any pictures odf the ProMod 57???


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

kwikdeals said:


> Any pictures odf the ProMod 57???



Sure, here's a link to the two Ebay Auctions I won from Gary for the '57 Chevy pro mod coupe resin bodies:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5928820670&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5928821552&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT


:thumbsup:


----------



## GM454 (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey kwikdeals, here is a pic of some of the 57 funny cars that I have done recently.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Gary and Troy... what can I say... those have to be about the nicest looking and most professionally done custom slot cars I've ever seen. The cars may be small but your talents are huge. Amazing work!


----------



## GM454 (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words AfxToo, but sometimes the pics don't really do the cars justice. You have to see some of Troy's bodies in person to appreciate the level of detail in the cars.


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Howdy Slotheads,
The second pic is Jim and Jimmy. Jim Holland has to work on his slotcars beside my slow coming street project a 1970 GMC Jimmy that my mom bought in 1971. The next uncompleted slotcars are 2 Dragjet resin 71 Monte Carlos and an AFX Impala cop car being converted to a Caprice. I was crew chief on those 00 cars for 17 or 18 seasons. From left to right is 1986, 87, and 88. I already built the left and right one once before (and crashed them quite well)
then boxed em up in custom painted and decaled boxes and gave them to him so now I gotta build em for me again! 

Happy Thanksgiving - Circle Track DAC


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can't wait to see the finished products! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## GM454 (Nov 15, 2004)

Here is a sneek peek at one of my latest projects. I got the JJ decals from my brother...I know the 57 funny cars weren't around when Jim was racing but this is a "what if " project...Just thought that the decal package would look good on the 57 flopper body. I still need to add windshield and blower, and the lighting isn't the best in the pic but I think you can get an idea of what the car will look like when finished.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Heres what I will be working on in a couple of days... Just won this on e-pay and can't wait to get it into my hot little hands...


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Gary....yet another fine '57 Chevy flopper :wave: 


Jeff, is that one of those "Mini Lindy" bus bodies or a resin custom?


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey TX, From the picture it looks like it is a Lindy... Never thought to ask the guy that was selling it. I will know more when I get it. Will let you know as I learn more. Thanks


Jeff


----------



## GM454 (Nov 15, 2004)

Here is a pic of the finished Jungle Jim 57 funny car project that I have been working on. Finally finished it late, late tonight so it is time to start on the Boss Hoss 68 mustang funny car tomorrow. (Thanks to Troy for the new logo artwork.)


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Gary, fine work there man....real fine :thumbsup

Do you know if Troy has any more of those
specialty 4 gear wheel sets cast up yet? Dad wants me to locate some of those wheels so we can put his '57's together.


----------



## TM427 (Nov 18, 2004)

Jungle Jim's '70 Camaro FC. At least one more version of JJ's 70 is in the works (the flamed one).
Brian, the wheels displayed on my FC's *aren't* the larger 4-gear wheels. They are from a Magna-Trac and are the same size as regular AFX 5-spoke wheels. I don't have anymore of the resin copies at this time.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Here is another project that I am finishing up on... Its a mini lindy pickup with a few modifications...

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=19982

Jeff


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey,

I posted a comp on the other thread about this one already.
But I'll be happy to say I love it once more! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Keep em' comin' Jack!


Cheers!


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Tanks Bossman, I just wish my "customizing" skills were as good as yours and others that I have seen here... I keep trying 

Jeff


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

TM427 said:


> Jungle Jim's '70 Camaro FC. At least one more version of JJ's 70 is in the works (the flamed one).
> Brian, the wheels displayed on my FC's *aren't* the larger 4-gear wheels. They are from a Magna-Trac and are the same size as regular AFX 5-spoke wheels. I don't have anymore of the resin copies at this time.



WOW, I totally missed that '70 Camaro flopper...... FANTASTIC  

So those wheels you use on the floppers are just the fronts from those 4 gear chassis? ...both wheels are the same size?


----------



## GM454 (Nov 15, 2004)

Brian, the wheels we use in the pics of the funnycars are actually off of a magnatrac chassis....those particular ones came off of a Fall Guy gmc pickup of mine. I think that they also came on the chevy Blazers and several other cars...in any event they were original on magnatrac chassis. I think what may be throwing you off is the size of the rubber on them. The specialty chassis had a bigger tire/wheel combo but we just use the af/x 5 spoke mags or the slot mags from the magnatrac chassis with a larger rear tire. ( usually have to trim the backs off of the front wheels to tuck them under the fenders.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

GM454 said:


> Brian, the wheels we use in the pics of the funnycars are actually off of a magnatrac chassis....those particular ones came off of a Fall Guy gmc pickup of mine. I think that they also came on the chevy Blazers and several other cars...in any event they were original on magnatrac chassis. I think what may be throwing you off is the size of the rubber on them. The specialty chassis had a bigger tire/wheel combo but we just use the af/x 5 spoke mags or the slot mags from the magnatrac chassis with a larger rear tire. ( usually have to trim the backs off of the front wheels to tuck them under the fenders.



Gary, I follow you now man...... I mentioned the 4 gear specialty fronts because on of those chassis I worked on actually came with those wheels that you guys are using.......

I'm gonna go put togather one of those '57's now for dad........he's been kinda depressed alot lately with things going on with some things in his life...so maybe this will cheer him up. All this time I was thinking I needed to order some of those fatty rear specialty wheels..... :lol:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

These funnycars are great, guys.
I have been admiring them from afar for a couple of years now on the ebay.
I sure wish you guys would do some out-right sales though. My luck in auctions is only about30%. is that normal?

Once again, guys...
Great cars! It is time well spent!

joez


----------



## GM454 (Nov 15, 2004)

Joez, glad you like the floppers. I wish I had enough time to produce these cars in a large enough number to sell them outright...but unfortunatly I am too busy with work right now to do this. Troy and I have talked about attempting to set up a webpage to sell the cars outright sometime in the future. However, we are both pretty swamped with work right now and are not able to build in any significant numbers. Maybe one of these days if work slows down I can make the cars in larger numbers. I only have a few decal packages for the small number of bodies that I currently have. ( I have only a fraction body/decal combos of what Troy has right now but I am trying to get more going.) Maybe one of these days Troy and I can get enough free time to get a surplus built up and sell some outright...but it is just too difficult to say at this time when we could attempt it. I hear you about the luck on bidding on ebay...I get beat most of the time too but occasionally I catch a good deal.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Well, any chance of getting a raw body? to do myself?
I would love the chance to build one up!


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

*bodies from TXsr a real hit*

the old camaro is now yellow with SS strips, the van is two tone brown and gold. the rest cleaned up nice and have been run one evening.Nice stuff, thanks again my friend


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

doctorslotcar said:


> the old camaro is now yellow with SS strips, the van is two tone brown and gold. the rest cleaned up nice and have been run one evening.Nice stuff, thanks again my friend



Glad to help Bruce. I got the Tyco straights yesterday :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

Hi guys:

I'm Jeff and I'm new to the board. I've been making my own 1/32 scale Dodge NASCAR and Craftsman truck bodies for the past few months. Now I'm working on HO stuff. The first project is taking a 1971 AFX Cuda and making it pop wheelies. Unlike the old Auto World setup where the chassis was propped up by the pickups, my version will have just the body and front wheels lift. Hopefully I will be able to get it to work with the body down until you squeeze the trigger, and have the body come back down either during the run or during shutdown. I've got the body ready, now I'm working on the wheelie part. I hope to have pics soon.

-Jeff


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is my latest a Porsche 906 I have been working on. Whtas aggrevating at the moment is I do not have atrack to run on.










Having bigger fun with 1/43

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey there jeffaary,

A big welcome to the board! :wave: 
Always nice to greet a fellow hobbist. You'll like it here!
Sounds like you've been honing your skills with the larger scales, hope you can adjust your eye-sight to the little ones!  
Your wheelie c...ar sounds really neat! You should post some pics of your progress and be sure to post a pic of that baby doing it's stuff when it's completed.
Post often and keep us all up to date with your customs--we like pics here!


Cheers!


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

Well, reading the posts got me thinking of whatever.
The whatever happened to my fairlane that i was going to enter in the contest.
Well, i finally found it, that and my 6 year old son's effort.
I will try and get a digital snap of them both, but this is what happened to them.
My son painted his british racing green and added #11 to his, whilst mine was almost finished. I dropped mine as low as i could go for a t-jet chassis to mount underneath it, and painted it a sparkly dark red, ala sparky nail polish. I have to find the glass and front and rear bumpers and put it together.
Hope to get a pic of them this week.

As you all know, i am trying to get my 4 lane track going, as well as casting some resin aussie cars.
They are going rather slowly, but i should have my first one ready by christmas eve.

Will post a pic of it then.

CHeers

Andrij


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Andrij....
I cant wait to see the resin Ausie cars! Be sure to get some pics for us state-siders. Good luck with the casting!!
Joe


----------



## GM454 (Nov 15, 2004)

Here is the latest from the body shop. I finally got the 68 mustang Boss Hoss funny car done. Just a couple of quick pics of the finished project...need to adjust the lighting to give a better representation of the car. I have several decal packages planned for this body. (gas ronda, frantic ford, brand x, whine maker etc.) Just need to get time to make the decals for these and several others for the 70 firebird as well.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*Drool.................*

Another nice one. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Right now I am in the middle (Quite literally) of my AL Marx Rolls-Royce project. Car is sawed in half & I will extend the wheelbase to long to eliminate the pickup shoe clearance issues in the american line body & give it a longer, lower look.Windows will be cast in front & rear with sides open & completed body will be used as a prototype for resin casting.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Also just did the "AvantiNator"


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

How do I post pictures on this forum?


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey Volvo1:1, Welcome to the board... :wave: To post a pic, scroll down to the bottom of "reply to thread" window. You will see a bar that says "manage attachments". Click on it, browse to find the pic you want to post (there is a size limit) then click on upload. Wait for it to tell you it is finished and you should see the pic (thumbnail) in your post... Hope this helps... Now get those pics posted so we can see them.... 


Jeff


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*My latest project*

:wave: Thanks for the advice ! any how this is my latest project-the long wheelbase American Line/Marx Rolls Royce.This eliminates the pickup shoe clearance issues & makes the car lok lower. This is still a work in progress that will be used as a resincasting prototype.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Presenting the AvantiNator !*

:thumbsup: This is my latest creation based on a ruined Atlas Avanti that I used as my casting prototype.The amont of work was incredible as the brown plastic was brittle & cracked often but the end result was worth it.The car is made to work on the JLTO chassis & so far I have cast 5 of them. Ah-nuld would be proud ! Thanks, Neal


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Neal, No problem with the info... Hey That Rolls is looking mighty sweet. Let me know when you have some finished castings of it... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Jeff


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

*Welcome*



volvo1:1 said:


> :thumbsup: This is my latest creation based on a ruined Atlas Avanti that I used as my casting prototype.The amont of work was incredible as the brown plastic was brittle & cracked often but the end result was worth it.The car is made to work on the JLTO chassis & so far I have cast 5 of them. Ah-nuld would be proud ! Thanks, Neal


Neal,
Welcome. Glad to see you posting. That Rolls and Avanti look sweet. I just started working on the 65 T-Bird you sent me, as soon as I get it done I will post a picture. 

Dave :wave:


----------

